# missing pieces



## djacton43 (Oct 29, 2021)

I am new to the forum and actually a newbe to building models. This will be my first post. I am disappointed with some of the kits I have ordered because of missing pieces. Missing a windshield etc. Is this common? Anywhere to get pieces. I am looking for whitewall tires or whitewall decals. Any help? Thanks Don


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @djaction43

Are these new kits? Or from an eBay type source?

Finding the missing pieces can be done but the effort depends on if they are new or old kits. It will help us to guide you to the right resource if we know which kit by name and or # and what part(s) are missing.


----------



## djacton43 (Oct 29, 2021)

Looking for front and read windshield for '57 Chevy AMT 1:25 scale Bel Air also need whitewall tires for same.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djacton43 said:


> Looking for front and read windshield for '57 Chevy AMT 1:25 scale Bel Air also need whitewall tires for same.


Is it a brand new kit which has clear plastic shrink wrap or was it already open?? Sounds to me like you have a Revell kit, if so then you should be able to get replacement parts. Oh and before I forget, welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are the white wall tires missing or you just want to use white walls? 

You should be able to post photos after your next post or try attaching them.


----------



## djacton43 (Oct 29, 2021)

Kit came with black tires but the box display has whitewalls which is what I want for the classic look. Apply white walls? I don't understand that statement. Thanks Vassill


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

To get the white walls - there are several vendors that sell 1:25 scale tire sets. Even a 1:24 scale tire should work. You can also get part lots from other kits and 1:25 diecast scale models. Auto World is the first on that comes to mind for the tire sets, but they should be easy to find on an eBay type site or a craigs list type service. Joining a local model club group may also be a resource for you. Or someone here may have them stashed away.

I also am not sure about the "Apply white walls?" but I also think you can get those as rings that fit between the wheel hub and tire just like the 1:1 tires used to be done. 

The 'attaching' reference I made is about electronic image files stored on your devices. Just click on the post card looking icon below and select your photo if you have any.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Your local hobby shop should have no name white wall after market tires. Just take the wheel in with you and ask for some help finding the right size tires for the wheels you have.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> Your local hobby shop should have no name white wall after market tires. Just take the wheel in with you and ask for some help finding the right size tires for the wheels you have.


That's true (and should always have been my first recommendation) but our closest proper shop is an 1 hour drive away now. But, if you dont have a local hobby shop many of them will also sell over the innerwebz directly to you!


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

I use clear display plastic from packaging sometimes.. Things like car stereo harnesses etc cut to size. Thicker stuff looks more glass like thinner stuff could pass as plexi glass. Found the hard way that VHT nightshades - tint done work on the windows and found this as a solution to a Foxbody Mustang I made.


----------



## djacton43 (Oct 29, 2021)

plastic fantastic said:


> I use clear display plastic from packaging sometimes.. Things like car stereo harnesses etc cut to size. Thicker stuff looks more glass like thinner stuff could pass as plexi glass. Found the hard way that VHT nightshades - tint done work on the windows and found this as a solution to a Foxbody Mustang I made.


----------



## djacton43 (Oct 29, 2021)

sorry, I don't understand how to ues the plastic. I am not at all experienced enough to know how that would work. can you elaborate a little for me. thanks


----------



## plastic fantastic (Oct 24, 2021)

This was CPU voltage tester packaging - which turned out to be junk. The clear packaging can be useful for windows. Draw a cardboard/paper template, cut to size and glue it in. Anything similar to the image below can be used. Be careful of curves - though at times they can be an advantage.


http://imgur.com/8Ajm8pO


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Some people use coke (soda) or water bottle. Different places in the bottle have different curves that can be of use to fit curved openings. Check or model and diecast customs sections for more tips. 🤙


----------



## djacton43 (Oct 29, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Some people use coke (soda) or water bottle. Different places in the bottle have different curves that can be of use to fit curved openings. Check our model and diecast customs sections for more tips. 🤙


thanks, this is most helpful. I see now the materiel you are talking about. still not sure how to get the curves needed but i will try. thanks again


----------

